# Might start Raw? Help?



## TheMutleyCrue (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi!
I've recently became interested in feeding my dogs diet, but I have a few questions...

1. Is it more expensive than dog food? Like, high quality dog food(if there is even such thingxD) and even if the raw feeding was more 'simpler'??

2. What are the pros? I know I heard it gives better coat, longer life span, better for teeth and stuff but more specific?

3. You buy stuff at the grocery store, correct??

Both of my dogs are GSDS. My female is 3 years, 67 pounds and my male is 7 months 1/2, 65-70 pounds.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

TheMutleyCrue said:


> Hi!
> I've recently became interested in feeding my dogs diet, but I have a few questions...
> 
> 1. Is it more expensive than dog food? Like, high quality dog food(if there is even such thingxD) and even if the raw feeding was more 'simpler'?? *In my situation it is much cheaper but I am lucky to have a great source within driving distance...120 miles. I have 2 freezers, so I load up when I go. Most people probably pay more but it all depends on how resourceful you are. Many areas nationwide have buying groups of raw feeders which pool their orders and get better deals.*
> ...


Glad to hear you are considering raw. Your dogs will thank you.


SuperG


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't buy anything from the grocery store, it'd be too expensive that way.... I bought a dedicated chest freezer and buy in bulk from a few suppliers. The cost is going to depend on where you live, I live in SoCal and don't have access to many farms or hunter scraps so I pay a bit more.

If you're on Facebook I'd join the raw feeding community, a lot of knowledgable people to help you get started and find good sources and much quicker response time than here.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Www.rawdogranch.com is a good resource for beginners, as is the raw feeding community, as Carriesue mentioned.

I feed raw for far less than even cheap kibble. I get lots of game for free. I advertise on craigslist and get freezer dumps too.

The pros are better health. Compare kibble to you eating nothing but processed foods. 

You can buy from the grocery, co ops, online suppliers, farmers, Asian markets, wherever you get meat.


----------



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

1. Is it more expensive than dog food? Like, high quality dog food(if there is even such thing) and even if the raw feeding was more 'simpler'?
-for us it's a lot more expensive. We buy in bulk from a raw food supplier but our dog is allergic to all birds and ruminants so that only leaves the more expensive proteins. It also depends hugely on your geographic area and what connections you have.

2. What are the pros? I know I heard it gives better coat, longer life span, better for teeth and stuff but more specific?
-in our experience it's been a better coat. The biggest bonus is we can control everything our dog gets. He's allergic to almost everything and we've only found one kibble that doesn't contain anything he's allergic to which would leave us dependent on them never changing their formula. 

3. You buy stuff at the grocery store, correct??
-rarely. We've gotten fish when it's on sale and some organs from an Asian market. We get a monthly delivery from a supplier.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Where are you in Ontario? There is a fabulous supplier near Toronto.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm in Ottawa and just found a great supplier just over the border in Quebec and he's super cheap for good quality premade (meat, bone, organ all premeasured and ground up together), PM me to get his info if you're interested


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Quebec is close to you. Check into quality and source of meat, very important. Dirt cheap isn't always better.


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

I buy from the grocery store, and it's far less expensive than buying high quality kibble. 
I'm fortunate that my local grocery store stocks organ meats such as liver, heart, kidneys, and gizzards. I can pick up a pack of liver that'll last Vida for a month for about 5 bucks, and meat/bone for a month costs about 60-70 bucks because my grocery store sells me the scraps, bone trimmings, meat that's been pulled for quick reduced sale because it's getting close to the sell by date really cheaply. And, as an added bonus, any money I spend at my grocery store earns me fuel points for filling up my car.
The pros: less shedding, less odor, healthier coat/skin, you know exactly what's in your dog's food and can adjust amounts for the ratios that make your dog the healthiest, great health. My vet says she's never seen a healthier dog, nor a dog with a softer coat.

The cons: it takes more planning and preparation to feed raw than kibble, takes up freezer space, and you can't mind handling smelly meat and offal


----------

